# MAY 14  2012- BMQ



## Nyxis (7 May 2012)

Got the call today to start on Monday and fly on Saturday!!!!!!!

Is anyone else starting on this course? 

Veh Tech


----------



## PMedMoe (7 May 2012)

What's a brt?   ???


----------



## jeffb (7 May 2012)

Bearing Ray Trace (used in artillery locating) although I don't think that's what the OP is talking about.


----------



## aesop081 (7 May 2012)

Nyxis said:
			
		

> Is anyone else starting on this course?



No. Neither are you as the CF does not have a course named "brt" that you would be on at this point.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 May 2012)

Pretty sure the OP means Basic Recruit Training.  Just love people making up their own abbreviations!   ;D


----------



## 57Chevy (7 May 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> What's a brt?   ???



"Be right there" in Internet slang.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 May 2012)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> "Be right there" in Internet slang.



I've heard of brb (be right back), not brt.


----------



## iShoot8 (8 May 2012)

Well if he does mean BMQ then yes I start May 14, 2012. I have an appointment this Wednesday to be informed when I leave.


----------



## Donny (8 May 2012)

I've heard people calling BRT (Basic Recruit Training) for BMQ


----------



## Nyxis (8 May 2012)

BRT, I was thinking Basic Recruit Training.


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2012)

Nyxis said:
			
		

> BRT, I was thinking Basic Recruit Training.



You were thinking incorrectly.


----------



## Nyxis (8 May 2012)

Is this a trashing forum?

Sometimes people get it wrong.  THANK YOU to everyone who pointed it out.  It only takes one person to point it out. Not the gaggle thank you.

I was just trying to ask if anyone else was starting on this date. 

May 14 alone should have stood out to anyone starting on that date.

And just for your information.  A LOT of military people (at least around here) call it BRT.  Right or wrong. I hope this is the end of the BRT/BMQ thing and we can get back to the question as to if anyone else is starting on this date.


----------



## kenmnuggas (8 May 2012)

If this is how you handle correction, good luck at BRT.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 May 2012)

Nyxis said:
			
		

> Is this a trashing forum?
> 
> Sometimes people get it wrong.  THANK YOU to everyone who pointed it out.  It only takes one person to point it out. Not the gaggle thank you.
> 
> ...



You have alot to learn......


----------



## PMedMoe (8 May 2012)

Nyxis said:
			
		

> A LOT of military people (at least around here) call it BRT.



Where's "here"?  Never heard BRT myself, just "Basic" or BMQ.

Anywho....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 May 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Where's "here"?  Never heard BRT myself, just "Basic" or BMQ.
> 
> Anywho....



Don't forgot in the past we had GMT and QL2  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (8 May 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Don't forgot in the past we had GMT and QL2  ;D



Must be a Reserve thing.....


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Where's "here"?



Call Of Duty 4


----------



## Bzzliteyr (8 May 2012)

I did my GMT in Vernon in 92.

I did "basic" in Cornwallis in 93.

And I see people being course loaded on BMQ and BMQ-L.

Never heard BRT so I too would be curious where they are using that terminology.

Never heard QL2 used either.


----------



## Andrew7117 (11 May 2012)

Just got my claims form today. Flying out of Toronto tomorrow morning  ;D.
Name's Andrew, see you tomorrow!

EO Tech.


----------

